# new ultra gig



## rockdamage (Sep 20, 2013)

Tested and I love them
120.00$$$


----------



## ggoldy (Sep 20, 2013)

$120.00 is that a typo? :shock:


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 20, 2013)

Lets see..first they are cut with EDM WIRE.....(HSLA PLATE) THEN PUT THROUGH A 9 STEP HEATING AND TEMPERING PROCESS. Next welded to a custom machined shank built from hardened tool steel. Every measure has been taken to make sure I'm selling the best holding longest lasting and strongest gig I can. If 120 it to much maybe look at our 4 prong @$65.00


----------



## Seth (Sep 22, 2013)

RBMachine in Beaufort sells some really good gigs as well. I believe he sells his 4 prongers for $60 and guarantees them for life. Ive had three for six years now and they are still as good as new.

Rockdamage, do you guys use fiberglass poles or wooden poles?


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 22, 2013)

Glass


----------



## Seth (Sep 23, 2013)

Whats 's your reasoning for using the glass poles? I've only used wood and nobody I gig with has a hlass pole for me to try. I know they cost a lot more.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 23, 2013)

Rigid ..... light


----------

